# My Wedding Ring!



## BeautifullyMADE (Jul 23, 2007)

Well for fellow MUTs that have been reading the posts about me getting married, the big day is this up and coming Wednesday!!




But, I was online and found an exact replica of my wedding ring!! Here take a look:






When I first saw it, I thought it was plain and simple. But, I think the more I looked at the ring, the more beautiful it becomes. It's called a

Diamond Solitaire Ring, so it's quite common amongst wedding/engagement rings, but what do ya think?


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 23, 2007)

I think it's gorgeous! I love 'simple' rings, they are the most beautiful in my eyes.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 23, 2007)

wow

she is gorgeous

she dosnt simple at all


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 23, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful





Less is more


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jul 23, 2007)

Its very pretty!


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 23, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 23, 2007)

Very pretty.


----------



## ivette (Jul 23, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 23, 2007)

gorgeous... i change my mind a lot, but right now i'm loving solitaires. Hope you have your dream wedding!


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats pretty


----------



## dixiewolf (Jul 23, 2007)

I like solitaires also. Thats what I have/had, but I dont wear it now b/c I gave it back to him. I always enjoyed looking at it when it was on.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow that ring is beautiful.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow! That is a gorgoeus ring. It's more of an engagement ring, but if you like it, go for it!


----------



## mayyami (Jul 24, 2007)

That's would be my ultimate dream ring! It's simple and elegant and I love it! You lucky woman!!!!!!!!


----------



## misshilary (Jul 27, 2007)

wow it's beautiful!


----------



## SierraWren (Jul 27, 2007)

Absolutely exquisitely beautiful...


----------



## Manda (Jul 27, 2007)

Beautiful ring, I like simple rings and this one is gorgeous. Congrats, I hope your day will be lovely!


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 27, 2007)

It's a beautiful and classic ring.


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 27, 2007)

I think it's very classic. I like it! Congrats on your wedding!


----------



## monniej (Jul 30, 2007)

i think it's simple and elegant! just beautiful!


----------



## Carly (Jul 30, 2007)

Ohh that's gorgeous...congratulations btw!


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 1, 2007)

Love this! So stunning!!!


----------



## GEM5000 (Aug 7, 2007)

very nice


----------



## farris2 (Aug 9, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## farris2 (Aug 9, 2007)

I wanted to show mine off too


----------



## babyangel (Aug 9, 2007)

Simple Timeless Elegance. Congratulations.

*Babyangel*


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Aug 9, 2007)

It's a very lovely ring darling.


----------



## frecklesx (Aug 10, 2007)

Its absolutely gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 10, 2007)

i m going to get a wedding ring like that too much design takes away the focus of the diamond!


----------



## ling07 (Aug 15, 2007)

nice, but how many carats? at least one carat, right?


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Aug 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *farris2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wanted to show mine off too cute ring.


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow!! I love it!! Very nice!!


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow!! I love it!! Very nice!!


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow!! I love it!! Very nice!!

Beautiful!!


----------



## russianred (Aug 31, 2007)

i know people vary but my preference is a solitaire for an engagement ring, plain band for the wedding ring itself. Then a eternity band for your first child and then a triology ring for an anniversary for an anniversary like 5 or 10 years... poor huuby will be broke!!!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Aug 31, 2007)

It's a classic beauty!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Nov 12, 2007)

I love it!!!


----------



## sadafz (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Fashionluvver (Nov 13, 2007)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Maysie (Nov 13, 2007)

pretty!!!


----------



## butterflyblue (Nov 15, 2007)

Your ring is stunning! Your not alone liking solitares I love them too!

Here is mine Attachment 37250


----------



## Soi Disant (Nov 19, 2007)

Very pretty! I love solitaire settings, always a classic.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Nov 21, 2007)

congradulations, i think it's lovely. simple in jewelry=elegant+ classic, to me. too fancy=gaudy or overdone. it's an awesome choice! May your Marriage be happy and Blessed.

sincerely,

Mela


----------



## joybelle (Dec 2, 2007)

CLASSIC!! I love it!


----------



## Ketrina Luv (Dec 10, 2007)

Very pretty. Good Luck!!


----------



## Lilly Rose (Dec 10, 2007)

i love it ! congrats hun !


----------



## juxtapose (Jul 9, 2008)

i love solitare rings...mine is a princess cut


----------

